# logitech z906 and asus xonar problems



## lszilveszter (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys...I have just bought a Z906  and asus xonar DG sound card...I am using the 6 channel direct input cable...the one with the 3 jack..this was given with the z906 but for some reason I cant do the dolby test...the front two speakers are working but when it goes for the center speaker the sound is heard in both the front two speakers...non of the rear speakers are working...this is only in the 5.1 test...in music or movies they work...but for the music since I mentioned it...its like it cant do a clear stereo...and I listen to flac quality ....another question is with that 6 channel cable... there are 3 colors both on sound card and on subwoofer...and the the 3 jacks are colored as well to match them...but there is only sound from the greenish jack...if I unplug the other two there is still sound like nothing happened  !! so would it make a difference if I got an optical cable...? 

thanks


----------



## KingPing (Jan 7, 2013)

Dolby won't do 5.1 through analog only 2.1. You can use the analog outputs (the 3 jacks), i have a similar Logitech 5.1 connected trough analog to a Xonar DX.

 Have you configured correctly the analog output in the Xonar DG audio center? 

If it is similar to the DX audio center, you have to select MAIN, then set AUDIO CHANNEL to 6 channels and ANALOG OUT to 5.1 speakers.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 8, 2013)

I am using that 3 jack cable that was given with the z906..I am not using the one that has 2 jacks in one end and 1 jack at the other..the stereo cable...but the incredible thing is that if I unplug 2 of the 3 from the sound card or from the back of the sub-woofer the sound is still going just like nothing happened...shouldn't those 3 jacks using like one for sub and center and the other two for the other satellites...? 
And yes I have the same audio interface...and I selected the ones that you mentioned...but if I am trying to change it the analog out from 5.1 to 2 speakers nothing happens...all 5 speakers will continue to work if the effect from the z906 is put in 3d mode..or all 4 work if it is put in 4.1 mode....  will an optical cable make a difference??


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 8, 2013)

I went down today to the store to buy optical cable..since I wasnt sure which one to get...I saw that there was a z906 put out for testing...so I asked an employee if I could plug this cable in to the sobwoofer :
http://www.beststuff.co.uk/store/images/T/42919.jpg

well...I did plug it in...but we couldn't get it out...no matter how hard we tried...so the end of the plug broke in to whole...fortunately the employee did it...is that cable good for the z906 and for the asus xonar dg? if so why on earth wouldn't came out ??????


----------



## KingPing (Jan 8, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> ...but the incredible thing is that if I unplug 2 of the 3 from the sound card or from the back of the sub-woofer the sound is still going just like nothing happened...shouldn't those 3 jacks using like one for sub and center and the other two for the other satellites...?



It sounds to me that the problem lies in the Logitech 5.1. I have this option in mine that plays 2.1 sounds in all speakers, i think it's called matrix or something. See if that option is enable, if so disable it.




lszilveszter said:


> if so why on earth wouldn't came out ??????



No idea,  i never had a problem like that with an optical cable.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 8, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> Hey guys...I have just bought a Z906  and asus xonar DG sound card...I am using the 6 channel direct input cable...the one with the 3 jack..this was given with the z906 but for some reason I cant do the dolby test



Dolby Digital can't be passed through analogue. You need to switch to a fibre optic or digital coaxial cable.

Please bear in mind you'll only get Dolby Digital through DVD playback, because the ASUS DG doesnt support real time Dolby Digital Live encoding.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

as my problems unfold slowly...I just found out that if I push the effect button on the logitech console untill no lights are on...than the dolby test works...like I can hear the sound in all 5 speakers plus the woofer...but it wont work if I select the 3D effect...should it work like this....?


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Dolby Digital can't be passed through analogue. You need to switch to a fibre optic or digital coaxial cable.
> 
> Please bear in mind you'll only get Dolby Digital through DVD playback, because the ASUS DG doesnt support real time Dolby Digital Live encoding.





...so if I get an optical cable and if fortunately it wont get stuck like the one in the store... shouldn't the 5.1 be working on everything that is encoded that way...? like hd movies or something like that...?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 9, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> but it wont work if I select the 3D effect...should it work like this....?



Yes this is normal. All 3D effect is a matrix which expands stereo into a 5.1 as a basic method of filling all the speakers. If there is a Dolby Digital the 3D effects option is rendered useless.



lszilveszter said:


> shouldn't the 5.1 be working on everything that is encoded that way...? like hd movies or something like that...?



Yes, DVD Movies, Blu-ray movies, any downloaded movies which are pre encoded in 5.1. To set it up you have to enable SPDIF out in your media player for the soundcard to detect the bitstreams.

All other material such as MP3s, online videos, games etc will be in stereo, but you can use that 3D effects button to fill up all five speakers. It wouldn't sound as good as Dolby Digital but its better than stereo. Your only other alternative is to have a Dolby Digital Live enabled soundcard so listen to all your material in Dolby 5.1.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

so the asus xonar dg doesn't know dolby..???   I taught that if a sound card is 5.1...thats dolby sorund...oh man...:| this was a big mistake than ....


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

so than the asus xonar dx know the dolby? but if my sound card doesent know...shouldnt the logitech system convert it to dolby digital...?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 9, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> so the asus xonar dg doesn't know dolby..???   I taught that if a sound card is 5.1...thats dolby sorund...oh man...:| this was a big mistake than ....



No, it does do Dolby on pre-encoded material such as DVD's, Bluray DVD and certain movie files recorded in DD using a digital cable in SPDIF-output mode.

Normal files, like MP3s, movie files and games tend to be recorded in PCM Stereo not Dolby Digital hence why you'll never get Dolby from them without encoding and up mixing them with a certified Dolby Digital Live soundcard.

Also, 5.1 just means 5 speakers and a subwoofer, it doesn't mean Dolby Digital. Dolby Digital can be had in 2.0 as well, it's just a patented of audio produced by Dolby Laboratories which features predominately on DVD soundtracks.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

what sound card is recommended to work in DD with my logitech z906? I also want it to be stable with drivers and not to expensive of course...around $80.00 +-


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 9, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> what sound card is recommended to work in DD with my logitech z906? I also want it to be stable with drivers and not to expensive of course...around $80.00 +-



Why don't you use your current soundcard. Dolby Digital in DVDs, Bluray titles and movies files recorded in DD - isnt that enough?


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 9, 2013)

That would do...but I am listening a lot of music...and since I got this system I am trying to listen to flac only...because of the quality...I watch movies one or twice a week


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 10, 2013)

The cheapest ones are probably the Xonar DX, Asus Xonar D2X, Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional, X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty, Creative Soundblaster Z. 


http://uk.store.creative.com/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-recon3d-fatal1ty-professional/1-20886.aspx
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro....
Creative Soundblaster Z PCIe Gaming Sound Card | E...
XONAR DX/XD PCIE LOW PROFILE - 7.1 CHANNEL AUDIO C...
Asus Xonar D2X Soundcard | Ebuyer.com

Before you buy anything do your own research to be sure it supports Dolby Digital Live, ideally DTS Connect too.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the suport..I think I will go for the asus xonar dx, 
but I am still confused how come I only need 1 cable to hear the sound on my asus xonar dg...what is for the other two? I know there a 4th one but thats for the microphone...


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 11, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> thanks for the suport..I think I will go for the asus xonar dx,
> but I am still confused how come I only need 1 cable to hear the sound on my asus xonar dg



Because a single digital cable can hold upto 5 channels when compressed.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 11, 2013)

I am not talking about the optical cable...I am talking about the other 3 inputs that the sound card has...it has actually 4 plus the optical....but on of the 4 its for the microphone...so than 1 is for the sound...and the other two does nothing...the "side" and the "sub" does nothing...if I unplug the cables from these two the sound continues to be on....the only one that seems to work is the "front" input...fyi---I am using the 3 way cable...the logitech prospect that I rcvd with the z906 it says that this is the 6 channel input cable...so why only 1 cable works ?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 11, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> I am not talking about the optical cable...I am talking about the other 3 inputs that the sound card has



They are for anologue connectivity.

Typically, pink is for microphone or line-in, green is front speakers, black is for the rear speakers or side, orange is for center or subwoofer.




lszilveszter said:


> ...it has actually 4 plus the optical....but on of the 4 its for the microphone...so than 1 is for the sound...and the other two does nothing...the "side" and the "sub" does nothing...if I unplug the cables from these two the sound continues to be on....the only one that seems to work is the "front" input...fyi---I am using the 3 way cable...the logitech prospect that I rcvd with the z906 it says that this is the 6 channel input cable...so why only 1 cable works ?



They all work,

You are only getting audio from the front speakers because the material is recorded in stereo. If the audio you're listening to is only stereo it'll only be outputed in two channels, thus only two speakers will operate regardless of there being 6 channel speakers. To utilise 6 speakers (without upmixing using 3D effect, or prologic etc) you need to playback material which already has 6 decrete channels. i.e. a DVD disc.


----------



## lszilveszter (Jan 11, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> They are for anologue connectivity.
> 
> Typically, pink is for microphone or line-in, green is front speakers, black is for the rear speakers or side, orange is for center or subwoofer.
> 
> ...




thanks for clearing that up for me...


----------



## lszilveszter (Feb 1, 2013)

I have bought an optical cable...but there is no sound...no matter what input I select on the z906...do I have to do something else...? like in windows or something...


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

you would need to set the default device in windows sound to the xonar digital output (optical)


----------



## lszilveszter (Feb 2, 2013)

I selected the digital audio...and when I am playing some music it shows me the oscilloscope is moving but still no sound...


----------



## lszilveszter (Feb 2, 2013)

no sound is comming out if I select the 3rd or 4th input on the logitech central console...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2013)

Iszilveszter - please stop double posting. Use the "Edit, Quote and Multi-Quote" features please.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 2, 2013)

lszilveszter said:


> no sound is comming out if I select the 3rd or 4th input on the logitech central console...



You have to select digital out or SPDIF within windows too.

Go into control pannel, sound and audio, manage audio devices and under the playback tap select SPDIF or digital out as the default device.


----------



## lszilveszter (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks DENT1...now it works...and so to go on I have another question.... do the br rips and hd movies have real dolby sound...it do say so in the description...but its only a forced mode since the DECODE doesent light up on the 5.1 console...this only lights up when I play DVD's...and its sound so more clearer and different than those hd movies...So do they have any real DD sound encoded? or this is lost when they are ripped....


----------

